# Armpit Pain!



## jsmith2279 (Jan 12, 2007)

I woke up this morning and when I took a shower I realized my armpit was extremely painful. It hurts to even put my arm down by my side. My breasts don't hurt, but I'm a little concerned, it is so tender. Is this common at all with breastfeeding? We've been BF for about 10 months now~

I'd appreciate any feedback.
(I'm not pregnant BTW)


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

There are some milk ducts all the way up near your armpit. Maybe you have a clogged duct? I know I always got that when I was pumping exclusively.


----------



## SPOpa (Jan 27, 2006)

Agreed: sounds like a plug to me as well.

Try: putting baby to that breast as much as possible, massaging the sore area toward your nipple, warm compresses.

Hope this helps!


----------



## steph76 (Nov 14, 2006)

If you are in much pain you might also take an OTC pain reliever.

It does sound like a clogged duct. When putting the babe to the breast try switching postions in order to more fully drain.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## awinkler (Jul 26, 2005)

I've had pain and achiness in that same area. I agree with what the other mamas have said - clogged duct, or beginning of one. Rest, drink water... I started getting plugged ducts a few months ago (DS is now 11 mo old), and I think sometimes it was related to how I was sleeping (on my side). I think things have resolved themselves, but there were a few weeks there where it seemed once or twice a week a duct would get clogged. And it was always on the same side!


----------



## happy & blessed (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep - i was thinking the same thing as the others - sounds like a plugged duct. I had sooo many of these when dd was little - the thing that always helped me was to put a heating pad on it for 20 minutes or so, and then nurse dd while gently massaging the sore area.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Do you have a big old swollen knot in your armpit? I had that when my milk first came in - so painful. Nurse, nurse, nurse and nurse some more is the only thing that helped me. I guess I was really engorged.


----------

